# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Bllokim Interneti!

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje!

Kam nje problem me disa PC.
Problemi eshte qe me shkeputet interneti pas 5 sec, pas 1 min.
Bej ping -t www.google.com pingu eshte 185ms.
Ping mikrotik, pingu eshte i mrekullueshem.
Ping server dhe ping PC ne rrjet, gjithcka per mrekulli.
Por Browser-i nuk hapet, nuk funksionon!

Perdor Mikrotik.
I kam skanuar me Malware, Super antispyware.
Po i njejti problem.
Madje Firefox me bente Crash.
Perdora Srware IRON, IE, OPERA, i njejti problem me te gjithe pas disa minutash me bllokohet interneti!

Si tia bej?  :i ngrysur:

----------

